# Dog training pigeons?



## Katie Sue (Apr 16, 2006)

Have a German Shorthair that is ready for training... Would like to get a few pigeons to work her on. Wondering what the options are besides trapping feral pigeons. We have tried that route, without success... Amazing, you think a farm around our place would have pigeons, but not luck.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Katie Sue said:


> Have a German Shorthair that is ready for training... Would like to get a few pigeons to work her on. Wondering what the options are besides trapping feral pigeons. We have tried that route, without success... Amazing, you think a farm around our place would have pigeons, but not luck.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!


Surely you must jest? This is a proactive forum for pigeons, not a resource for dog trainers. Don't think folks here would dream of 'hooking' you or your dogs up w/some pigeons.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you plan to use these birds inhumanely, by allowing the dog to actually catch them, and/or clip the birds wings, and don't care for their well being .....then you have come to the wrong place. We do not condone using pigeons for dog training. 

Pigeons are part of God's creation too, and they feel just as much pain as other creatures.

There are plenty of other ways to train bird dogs, I know several people who do.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

What you have just said well you wont be getting any pigeons for training on here!!!! Pigeons should not be used at all as traing for dogs that is completly horrible to the poor birds i doubt you would like it if some one used your dog for training with a lion now would you.

Consider what you are doing pigeons do feel pain and there not dumb at all i hope you reconsider this because i know it would pain you if ppl started using dogs for training ciurcus lion.

Animals every single one on this earth deserves to live and should not be harmed in any way even if ppl do it for sport i dont think of it as a sport its more of a murder scene on inecent creatures.I mean ppl think there overpopulated in citys and stuff but hey look at us humans we are the only ones recking this earth and overpopulating it with polution what are ppl gonna do then start shooting humans to put down the population no i didnt think so a little pigeon poo on the floor never killed any one so why shoot them and if people say for fun for sport well that is the most stupid excuss i have ever heard.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

People that abuse animals in any way are not welcome on this forum. Please go away.


Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Please find a way to train your dog without using live animals. It is cruel and inhumane.
We recently had a member who is using "fake" birds to train her dog. You can look into it, please.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> We recently had a member who is using "fake" birds to train her dog. You can look into it, please. Reti


Thanks for confirming this, Reti .. I thought there were some excellent posts here regarding humane bird dog training and went looking for them for a few minutes this morning. I'll try again and post the links when I find them or perhaps one of the thread wizards will beat me to it!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I think this is the thread you were thinking of....Shalva is the member who trains her dogs without using live birds. She doesn't go into detail though on how it's done....perhaps if we emailed or PM'd her explaining the situation, she could come on and explain how it's done:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=14580

Linda


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*dog training*

using birds that people have as pets, and as members as a family is a horrible thing kaite. I really insist that you look into a more humane way of doing this. For the bird lovers, and for the better. Ed


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank youk Linda, goddess of thread wizards .. yes, that is the one and here's the website:

http://www.milbroseretrievers.com/

Terry


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't like any dogs training with pigeons, don't tell us you are going to pluck off the feathers and teach the dog to hunt, man you're in the wrong place


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Linda and Terry. I was looking forever for this thread but couldn't remember the name of the member neither the tittle of the thread. I knew out thread whizzards would find it 

Reti


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Katie Sue said:


> Have a German Shorthair that is ready for training... Would like to get a few pigeons to work her on. Wondering what the options are besides trapping feral pigeons. We have tried that route, without success... Amazing, you think a farm around our place would have pigeons, but not luck.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!!


go away and don't come back


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think we made our point, guys. 

Katie Sue hasn't been back. Looks like she has, indeed, "gone away!"

I can only hope that she will make use of the information given about humane training...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will delete & close this thread upon approval.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Since this comes up every now and then, maybe there should be a sticky in the resource section about where to get the fake training birds, and possibly a link to information on how to use them? There are probably alot of people that don't know there are other ways to train a dog, and it would be nice if we could help them find the info and educate them in a constructive way.


----------

